# Will a brand new stock vr6 fuel pump suport 36# (380cc) injectors?



## Corsten (Sep 26, 2005)

My pump is on it's way out, time to change it. I've read somewhere that a stock fuel pump will hold up to 280whp. I'm aiming at 300whp (max!)with my 380cc injectors (kinetic setup), do I have to change the fuel pump to something more efficient? It doesn't say neither on kinetic nor C2's website to change the fuel pump at 380cc injectors? Asking to be safe... oh, and I want to put in an intank fuel pump, not external

the car is a corrado vr6, planning on running @ 10PSI


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

should be fine, right on the edge of leaning out.


----------



## Corsten (Sep 26, 2005)

well, since I won't be running wideband, at least not from the beggining I don't want to kill my engine. So.... has anyone actually measured/tested that?


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Personally I would not use anything less than a Walbro GSS340

Why people are prepared to skimp on the fuelling when it comes to boost really is a mystery to me


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

I don't think it's a matter of skimping out. You just don't need 255 lph of fuel to make 300 hp.

We've done 300 whp with a nice solid 12:1 AFR on 1.8Ts and VR6Ts using the stock MK3 fueling system.

You should be fine. If you want to know for sure, you'll have to spend the money on a wideband. That's the only true way to see what's going on with your fueling. Not putting in a wideband is skimping out (in my opinion).


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

It’s on the edge, if you want to live on the edge, then do it.

A new (standard)fuel pump will probably just do the job, but when it starts to wear out a little(you’ll be using the pump regularly at the limit), you’ll be closing the gap of safety.

Also, if you only are running max power for short distances(1/4 mile), probably nothing serious will happen, but if you do that on the highway for a few minutes, you need to enriching the AF mixture below 12.0:1, or you’ll lose the engine(VR6).


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

FWIW I'm using 440cc injectors on the stock pump with a Vortech V1 at 10psi with no signs of leaning out. I'd run the 380's without blinking an eye.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Ran the stock pump on the 380's with both a Mk3 and Mk4, no problems up to ~12 psi. I do like having a wideband in boosted cars though (inline/high flow pump or not).


----------



## Corsten (Sep 26, 2005)

thanks a lot guys!, that' the answers I was looking for. I'm not skimping out on the pump, I just don't like the idea of running an inline pump. I will run a wideband eventually. For now I can just hook up g-reddy turbo timer which will also tell me whether it's high or low. Will see which one is easier to install..


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

A GSS340 is cheaper than a new stock pump  Well, it is in the UK at least.

I think you guys run 3 bar rail pressure as stock? We run 4 bar stock. I forgot about that, so if you run a euro spec 4 bar pump, you might be OK. 

Just bear in mind that as pressure increases, pump flow reduces. Demanding 0.6 bar over pressure (or more) starts to affect the top end flow when bigger injectors are calling for lots of fuel.

It's much better to make the power comfortably than at a stretch, don't you think? 

The GSS340 will give a lot more scope for the future too if you want to up the boost.


----------



## Corsten (Sep 26, 2005)

4 bar fuel rail pressure? isn't the FPR 3 bar stock and pump 4bar? edit: you were right, it is 4 bar for mine. Also I tested my fuel pump today. It's efficiency is up to 7 bar.

also, I think that walbro gss307 would be enough (working press 5.7 bar and 255l/h).

but I don't want to put an inline fuel pump and make additional wiring for it.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

When I ran the 380cc injectors with the stock pump it was OBD1 in a Mk3, therefore 4Bar stock (that 3Bar deal with with the OBD2 introduction in the Mk3). I forget what fuel pressure I was running the Mk4 at during that time. So that point is valid, I can't remember running the 380cc & stock pump on anything other than 4bar.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Corsten said:


> 4 bar fuel rail pressure? isn't the FPR 3 bar stock and pump 4bar? edit: you were right, it is 4 bar for mine. Also I tested my fuel pump today. It's efficiency is up to 7 bar.
> 
> also, I think that walbro gss307 would be enough (working press 5.7 bar and 255l/h).
> 
> but I don't want to put an inline fuel pump and make additional wiring for it.


wiring a inline pump is a joke


----------



## Efras (Oct 7, 2008)

kevhayward said:


> A GSS340 is cheaper than a new stock pump  Well, it is in the UK at least.
> 
> I think you guys run 3 bar rail pressure as stock? We run 4 bar stock. I forgot about that, so if you run a euro spec 4 bar pump, you might be OK.
> 
> ...



So wich is the maximum pressure that stock pum can handle?. I have an Mk3 ABF motor and got a variable FPR up to 5 bar don't know if pump can handle 5 bar. also wondering how much will be the fuel flow for the stock injectors at 5 bar. stok are 220 l/h at 3 bar. I plan to install a V-7 vortech Supercharger up to 9 PSI but I think I can't change the fuel injectors. they are encapsulated and never find any way to replace them for biger ones.
how much flow will I need for 250HP?

and also whats the maximum CR that can I use with says 10PSI.

thanks for any advice


----------

